
Visual Cues Used to Evaluate Grasps from Images (2016) [pdf] - matthberg
https://mws.is/2016ICRApaper.pdf
======
matthberg
Just a note, I'm sharing this because it was my first brush with scientific
research, and it got published at an international conference (ICRA)! I was a
highschool student and it made me choose to major in cs.

